# What will your dog(s) eat today?



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

ok so what will yoru dogs eat today..... 
this should not turn into a food debate..... please stay on topic..... no criticizing other peoples menus allowed.... 

just plain and simple 
what will your dog eat today...... 

today 4/20 

Breakfast 
Oatmeal with molasses 

Lunch 
we will do alot of training today so we will probably use hotdogs as training treats throughout the day so the boys will skip lunch 

Dinner 
ground turkey and veggies with cottage cheese and applesauce


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Morning:
Turkey neck
Beef kidney

Night:
Deer meat

random treats through the day.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

This morning they had turkey necks, tonight they'll get tripe and some left over veggies/fruit that I mashed up.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I would like some of that oatmeal with molasses yum!

My poor dogs are suffering with Evo today. Sorry


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

suffering... lol, EVO is a great dinner!

Brekkie-half a rabbit each
Lunch- random goodies
dinner- remainder of the rabbits divided as needed.

Pretty basic if you ask me


----------



## Bextastic (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow I feel boring  Bex gets one cup of Canidae and one cup of Timber Wolf lamb and apples (or sometimes the elk one) for breakfast, for dinner he gets two cups of Canidae and two joint supplement tablets. Throughout the day he'll get little training treats, ice cubes with treats frozen into them, and some yogurt frozen into his Kong.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

ugh well this is going to be pretty uninteresting...

2 cups taste of the wild high prarie for breakfast....same for lunch...same for dinner.... and maybe a couple treats... yep...booooorrrriiinnng lol.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Breakfast- 
1/4th of a cup of canidae ALS

Dinner- 
1/4th of a cup of canidae ALS


----------



## Abbysdad (Dec 23, 2007)

Abby had a chicken leg, chicken heart, and chicken liver for breakfast.

Dinner: Chicken with beef spleen and a egg.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Inga said:


> I would like some of that oatmeal with molasses yum!
> 
> My poor dogs are suffering with Evo today. Sorry


Every dog does well on different things..... if your dog does well on it.... no worries.... 

if it aint broke don't fix it.... 

I really don't want this to turn into a debate about food..... 

just very simple.... 

what wil lyour dog eat.... thats it.... no criticizing other people choices allowed.



GreatDaneMom said:


> ugh well this is going to be pretty uninteresting...
> 
> 2 cups taste of the wild high prarie for breakfast....same for lunch...same for dinner.... and maybe a couple treats... yep...booooorrrriiinnng lol.


hey if your dog likes it and does well on it.... then thats all that matters 

treats are good


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

Am meal for the dogs this morning was chicken backs, fish oil, and red cell. For dinner they will get beef tongue, tripe, and beef tail.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Cookie: Tilapia fillet, and as I'm beginning to think her allergies are enviromental, a 1/4 c Chicken and Oatmeal with a capful of ACV.

Everyone else: Chicken and oatmeal.(also has nutritional and brewers yeast, bonemeal, lecithin, green beans and pumpkin in it)


Tonight: Chicken and oatmeal with ACV for everyone.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

AM whole ground chicken and guts

PM pork and maybe some veggies left over from our dinner

No training on Sundays...my day to get paperwork and laundry done, daughter at work, husband does house projects...but they might con me out of a hotdog bit or two!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Breakfast
raw venison with tripe mixed in (venison has veggies, ground bone. etc. in it) (tripe has menhaden fish oil, chondroiten and glucosamine in it)
1/8 cup of turkey/duck Instinct

Dinner
raw chicken with tripe mixed in(chicken includews same as venison as does the tripe)
1/8 cup of turkey/duck Instinct

Dessert: a nice beef marrow bone which was started on Friday night


----------



## polishbear78 (Apr 20, 2008)

For Breakfast - One cup of Purina One Dry Dog Food

For Lunch - Purina One with Toast crumbled up

Snacks - milk bones and some kind of weird bacon thing


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Hopefully Bo won't read this, he'll feel neglected!

Breakfast: 2 cups Innova large breed puppy

Dinner: same

I was told to nix his lunch feeding at 4 months, but he is having problems not eating all his food so I think I am going to start feeding him lunch today.

Usually he gets Bill-Jac (I know, but he looooves them) Gooberlicious treats, liver treats, Wellness treats, and another kind of treats for training, but today, sadly, he is going without training and treets since mommy and daddy are running high fevers

On Wednesdays he gets cut up hotdogs to hold his attention in puppy class.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

My two had 

Ground turkey, bone, organ and veggie mix, canned pumpkin, cottage cheese and tripe for breakfast. (Topaz's has 1000mg Taurine and his PB mixed in) 

They will have chicken backs for dinner...I cut them up and hand feed them. 

Around 10:00 we give them a couple more ounces of the turkey mix because Topaz needs his night meds and we mix it with food, so we also give Onyx a little...without meds...to be fair. 

We don't usually have treats, but right now we have Hip Flex treats so they get a couple of those during the day.


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

Breakfast: frozen yogurt and fish oil kong

Dinner: yogurt w/raw honey, fruit and fish oil

(No, this isn't her usual diet! I give her system a break from the usual raw meat and bones about once a week and this just happens to be today. )


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Ginny01OT said:


> (tripe has menhaden fish oil, chondroiten and glucosamine in it)


What kind of tripe is it...brand I mean? 

Right now we have tripe that's mixed with other things, bone, egg, trachea and some other stuff. I can't remember and I threw the package away when I thawed it. The store was out of the normal tripe we get, so we got this other kind.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Lily gets 1 cookie scoop full of Felidae for breakfast and dinner. Thats about 1/8 cup I think.

Tanzie gets 1/8 cup of Felidae for breakfast, lunch and dinner.

We were comparing the kitties side by side yesterday and Tanzie is just as tall as Lily and definatly heavier already. Tanzie is 11 months old and Lily is 2 1/2 years! Wow she is going to be a big kitty!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Alvin had a cup of Lotus (our local feed store's store-brand of holistic dog food) for senior dogs. Ingredient list can be found here, if you are curious. On top he had a heaping spoonful of Merrick's Brauts 'n' Tots wet food.

Throughout the day he will have little cubes of Natural Balance roll and pieces of freeze dried salmon as training treats. He will also get the ends of whatever fruits and veggies are cut up in the kitchen. He particularly enjoys tangerines.

For dinner he will have another cup of dry food.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

heidiann said:


> What kind of tripe is it...brand I mean?
> 
> Right now we have tripe that's mixed with other things, bone, egg, trachea and some other stuff. I can't remember and I threw the package away when I thawed it. The store was out of the normal tripe we get, so we got this other kind.


I get Tripett--you can get it via petfooddirectl.com
I get the lamb tripe, you can also review the product tripett.com


----------



## GreatAngels (Apr 20, 2008)

My dog will get

Break: 1 cup of Canidae for adult dogs
whatever scraps we have for breakfast
lunch: 1 cup of Canidae for adult dogs
whatever scraps we have for lunch
dinner: 1 cup of Canidae for adult dogs
a couple treats for dessert

You see her diet is extremely balanced, everything has to be the RIGHT amount LOL!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

My guys just ate half a chicken each. I got three on sale for three bucks a pop yesterday.

They'll each get around a cup of yogurt around 11, 11:30. If I get around to it, they'll have some steamed green beans with the yogurt, otherwise instead of yogurt tomorrow they'll get them. 

I'm glad you started this thread Shalva, I'm going to favourite it, so I can start getting some ideas for raw meal plans for my guys.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Breakfast: chicken leg and half a back. Whole egg

Dinner: Half a chicken back, pork muscle meat and a sprinkle of powdered egg shells.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Ginny01OT said:


> I get Tripett--you can get it via petfooddirectl.com
> I get the lamb tripe, you can also review the product tripett.com


Thanks! I'll have to check it out. 

We usually get beef tripe I think it is.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Right now everyone is on the same thing. Timberwolf Organics Chicken and herbs. They get that for breakfast ad dinner with a little bit of seameal.

You should have asked me yesterday. I went to a very game oriented restaurant friday night. So saturday morning they had braised pork, beef tenderlion and deer chops. I took home everyones leftovers.

They also get treats thru out the day. Mostly pet deli, which is basiclly the same with as NB food rolls.

Why do most of you feed lunch? Is that just to reduce the chance of bloat?


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

my 4 had wellness chicken kibble
in the am and the same for supper with a few milkbones
jamie


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Breakfast: Plain, live culture yogurt
Brunch: Spinach & cheese omelette
Lunch: EVO
Dinner: EVO w/poached chicken breasts and steamed asparagus
Moonlight Munch: Cottage cheese


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

TODAY IS APRIL 21 
What will your dog eat today


My kids will get meat and veggies mix for breakfast..... 

probably the same for dinner - I think its chicken in the tube today.... Monday is a busy day for me.... 

I will probably add some baked beans to their dinner tonight 

S


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

Breakfast and dinner.  
Honest Kitchen Force with Cottage Cheese, Tripe and Chicken Thighs.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Breakfast: 1/2 Canine Life adult muffin

Lunch: 1/2 muffin

Dinner: 1/2 muffin plus salmon oil and vitamin E supplement

I give her Zuke's mini naturals in chicken flavour and Wellness salmon and venison for treats when I leave the house.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Small ones: Cooked Chicken and Oats with Green Beans and Pumpkin

Big ones: Raw Beef and Oats with Green Peas, and Green Beans

Everybody gets Coconut Oil.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Zoe's getting Canidae (3 cups total) and a couple of Innova health bars (cookies) today...like every day...her stomach has been great since she got over her last illness, so we don't press the issue...it's the same every day. Eventually I'll get back into a NB roll or something for more delicious training, but right now I'm too much enjoying her solid poo to train with anything but Canidae...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Webster: 1 cup Innova
Kim: 2 cups Eagle Pack Holistic + a little Innova mixed in to transition

Both get half in the am, half in the pm.

Plus some "Mother Nature's Apple, Chicken, Turkey, and Cheese" biscuits the pet store threw in with the Innova.


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, some of your animals eat better than I do. Can I come over?

B-fast: Ozzie-1 cup Nutro Ultra
 Ralph-1.5 cup Nutro Ultra
Dinner: Ozzie-.5 cup brown rice, 1 slice N.B. food roll, .5 cup Nutro Ultra
Ralph-same plus .5 cup brown rice
also share any veggies left over from human dinner if any (snow peas, carrots and broccoli).


----------



## Wilbur (Dec 11, 2007)

My dog is 60 lbs. a lab/retreiver mix..

5 mornings a week he gets Honest Kitchen Embark...

2 mornings a week he gets 1 cup of Calif. Natural Herring and Sweet Potato mixed with 1/2 cup Origen 6 fish...

2 nites a week he gets 1/2 can of Sockeye Salmon with rice and either green beans, peas, or 1/2 sweet potato..

2 nites a week he gets baked ground Turkey Breast with rice and either green beans, peas, or 1/2 sweet potato..

1 nite a week he gets 1 can of Sardines in water with rice and either green beans, peas, or 1/2 sweet potato..

2 nites a week he gets 1 cup of Calif. Natural Herring and Sweet Potato mixed with 1/2 cup Origen 6 fish...

I have evolved to this after many different combinations and all is well with this format....


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Wilbur said:


> My dog is 60 lbs. a lab/retreiver mix..
> 
> 5 mornings a week he gets Honest Kitchen Embark...
> 
> ...


very good...... 

but what did he eat TODAY?????


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

AM...whole ground chicken and guts

PM...ground beef, sardines, leftover plums


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Today Libby had:

1 cup of Innova Puppy in her puzzle ball for breakfast

1/2 cup of Innova Puppy in her puzzle ball for lunch

Random scraps of veggies (lettuce, carrot, mushroom, and tangerine) and cheese while we were preparing dinner

a peanut butter and tangerine kong for snack

1/2 cup of Innova Puppy and 1 tsp of plain youghurt for dinner

and her treats for pottying outside are cute little heart-shaped treats from the Bulk Barn... the ingredients include flour, cranberries, and cheese.

We try to mix something in with her dinner every night, which might include cottage cheese, pumpkin, egg, yoghurt, fruits and veggies, ground beef, etc. She also gets hotdog on obedience class days.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Today Cherokee had 4 cups of Solid Gold Millennia, 2 cups in the AM and 2 in the PM. 

He had a good portion of tree bark in the woods and Newman's Own peanut butter organic treats for heeling off leash even when the chipmunks were taunting him  (I'm all out of Natural Balance Roll)

I think he had a dirty tissue out of the bathroom trash too, he only does that when someone has a cold


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mmm, Lol


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

Chrissy, you and i are I2I on that one. As I was reading MMM's post in my best homer simpson voice I was like "Tree bark and dirty tissue.... YUM"


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok it is already the 22nd. I guess I missed the thread for the other days. 

AM - Chicken, small bit of veggies, yogurt

PM - Lamb liver and antelope


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

As Spicy said 

TODAY IS APRIL 22, 

What will/did your dog eat today?


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

For the morning meal they will get deer meat, whole egg, yogurt, fish oil, and red cell. Dinner meal they will get chicken neck, gizzard, and heart.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

AM...whole ground chicken and guts

PM...beef heart, sardines, the last of the leftover plum pudding

They've also had more interest in their interactive ball which has some Solid Gold Barking at the Moon kibble in it.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> Today Cherokee had 4 cups of Solid Gold Millennia, 2 cups in the AM and 2 in the PM.
> 
> He had a good portion of tree bark in the woods and Newman's Own peanut butter organic treats for heeling off leash even when the chipmunks were taunting him  (I'm all out of Natural Balance Roll)
> 
> I think he had a dirty tissue out of the bathroom trash too, he only does that when someone has a cold



now that sounds just luscious 
s


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

Welp, not as exciting as all you RAW feeders, but we're switching foods this week!

25% mix of Canidae lamb and Rice, 75% mix of Nutro Ultra (b-fast)

same for dinner, plus NILF brats. Yea for warm weather and firing up the grill!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Apparently ollie ate a bandana, a sock, and a rag.

Found poop-shaped versions of those three in the last few days. I looked around the house to see what the heck it could be from, and found i had been leaving the laundry door partially open lately.

Gah.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's the 23rd
Chicken and oats for every one with Pumpkin and coconut oil.

a tripe snack. for everyone

Mebendazol wormer for everyone.

some chunks of clay??? for Bo from the yard (I caught him eating those)


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

TODAY IS APRIL 24 
What will your dogs eat today 

well today they are having meat and veggies, turkey I htink and leftover mac and cheese 

the puppies will have kibble for lunch..... I think or more meat I cant decide 

and no dinner as we will be driving for 5 hours.... and I dont need pukage in the car 

s


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

AM...whole ground chickens, guts

PM...pork, and maybe some leftover green beans

Today is our "visit the butcher day" for grinding whole chickens. So maybe he will have some yummy stuff set aside for us.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Morning = chicken leg and half a back plus pumpkin.

Evening = First organ meal for Rocky. I'm going with beef heart! Also a sprinkle of powdered egg shell.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Chicken and Oats, Pumpkin, Coconut Oil

Tripe

and... hopefully no clay for Bo.


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Breakfast:

Two cups Purina One dry food, cosequin joint sups, and cottage cheese.

Dinner:
Same, minus the sups.

Probably a Frosty Paw since it's getting hot here, and lots of mom's homemade liver treats!


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

This morning meal will be whole cornish hen, fish oil, and red cell. The dinner meal will be ham hocks, yogurt, whole egg, and bee pollen.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Webster: Innova
Kim: Innova + last of her remaining kibble
Both: Diced Natural Balance roll (treats)


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

AM...whole ground chicken, raw egg

PM...beef heart and chicken necks


----------



## emma smith (Apr 18, 2008)

Morning:
Blood Sausage
Beef kidney

Evening:
Maple Syrup
Beer (just a little)
Purina Kibble


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

Kaiser will be getting 2 cups of wellness puppy formula and a couple of spoonfulls of yogurt for breakfast. 2 more cups for dinner. Some random treats throughout the day.


----------



## pawsativelydapper (Apr 26, 2008)

Some Flint River Ranch for breakfast, part of my banana as a snack, some home made treats, and some beef and green beans for dinner.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I missed this until now.

*AM*

Uallis: 3 cups Chicken Soup for Dog Lover's Soul w/ 2 spoonfuls of yogurt.

Eddie: 2 cups of Chicken Soup w/ 2 spoonfuls of yogurt

*Lunch:*

Uallis: 1 banana

Eddie: raw sausage and a giant ice cube 

*Dinner:*

Uallis: 3 cups of Chicken Soup w/ raw egg and joint sup

Eddie: 2 cups of Chicken Soup w/ raw egg and joint sup

I have some squash and broccoli for snacks before bed.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Chicken and oats am and pm

Chicken Neck, back, foot, liver, and gizzard
for an afternoon snack.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Today they had chicken, whole bones and all, whole egg shell and all, and beef heart.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

This morning meal the dogs eat salmon, whole egg, fish oil, and red cell. The evening meal will be chicken necks, chitlins, and yogurt.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Venison, whole egg, beef heart and yogurt.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Tonight they get beef kidney. That stuff stinks soooooo bad but the dogs just love it.  Last night they had chicken. Tomorrow will probably be pork. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Starting new batch today. Still chicken and Oats, but now it has garlic, celery, and carrots.


----------

